# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  3FT Low maintenance, low light, co2 tank

## torque6

Just finished setting up the tank earlier this week.


I intend to keep Cardinal Tetra in this tank so I scape the tank with only drift woods, making sure there were lots of cover for the timid fishes. 


As this is a low maintenance tank, I chose java ferns, narrow java and trident ferns. So no stem plants, no foreground plants that require frequent trimming.


Tank specs: ADA 90-P, 90cm x 45cm x 45cm, 185L approx; 49Gallon
Substrate : GEX Best Bio Soil 6 litres
Filtration : Eheim 2215/ 350
Plants : Java, Narrow, Trident ferns and Anubias Nana Petite
Lighting : Finnex Stingray 20w (40) 7000k + ( :Cool:  Actinic Blue LEDs + ( :Cool:  660nm Red LEDs
co2 system: Aluminium 2L Ista cylinder with ANS co2 regulator with solenoid
Photo period : 6 hours


Some pics to share.

*Day1*



The lights from Finnex is very nice. The transformer runs very hot but the LED is warm to touch, still much cooler than your PL light. The purplish cast on the nana petite looks good.





The initial plan was to use ADA Aquasoil, but seeing that it leeches ammonia frequently, I decided to go for an inert sand. GEX Best Bio Sand is a type of volcanic ash. Best of all, you don't need to wash it and it's grandular. The black color soil was very nice too. Many thanks to Paul from Rein biotech for recommending Frosty Haven (online shop) so I can get free shipping and delivery. Thumbs up.



Bought the Do!Aqua Inflow (VV-2 13mm) from Kenny, Sun Pets & Aquariums. Got a good price for it. Thanks. The large oval shaped inlet should help with better flow.

----------


## jermseah

looks good! java fern spam! it will grow super fast in no time! :Opps:

----------


## torque6

> looks good! java fern spam! it will grow super fast in no time!


Thanks, but I don't think it will grow fast in low light. More important for me is for it to convert to submersed form, so i can do a rescape in 1-2 years time.

----------


## ZIr

Simple yet beautiful!  :Shocked:  May I know where you get the Finnex Stringray from?

----------


## aza

When I'm older, more experienced and have had hated this whole high tech EI planted tank learning experience, my 3 feet tank will become as yours.

Any lifestock in there yet?

----------


## torque6

> Simple yet beautiful!  May I know where you get the Finnex Stringray from?


Finnex Stingray is from the US. It comes with 110-240v power adapter, so can be use in Singapore without step up or down transformer.

----------


## torque6

> When I'm older, more experienced and have had hated this whole high tech EI planted tank learning experience, my 3 feet tank will become as yours.
> 
> 
> Any lifestock in there yet?



My tank is a hybrid, low light, low maintenance. The reason why I have co2 is because a constant supply of co2 will keep algae to low level. A low tech tank with no co2, the plant will have to adapt to low co2 environment and during water changes (spike in co2), algae will be able to take advantage of this and outgrow the plants. 


My tank is different from high tech + high light. My planned water change will be twice per month/ maybe one per month. Dosing of ferts is once per month. 


No fish yet, it is only the 3rd day of cycling...

----------


## Goalkeeper

Very nice tank....like the curve in front!

----------


## torque6

> Very nice tank....like the curve in front!


 
The curve in front is actually a bridge / cavern for fish to hide and swim through. There is a mini chasm (both sides ferns) behind leading to the other side of the tank. Will share next time with pics.

----------


## Cmlee

Can I know where you bought so much narrow ferns? How much does it cost?

----------


## torque6

Ordering plants in bulk, you can either buy from other hobbyist, bioplast aquarium (submersed form- java ferns), Y618 or Capricorn Aquarium.

----------


## Goalkeeper

How's the finnex performance? Are these available in Singapore?

----------


## torque6

> How's the finnex performance? Are these available in Singapore?


Transformer runs very hot. I have a corsair 140mm fan cooling it when it's on. Other than that, pretty low light, but PAR value is good. Almost 30+. I read that anubias leave grows 1 leave every 2-3 month, but mine 6 bunches already had 2 small leaves sprouting. Further more, my anubias were in the shade.

Light is not available in Singapore.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Wow didn't know it'll be that hot! Thanks.

----------


## torque6

The weakest link is the transformer. Just have the fan to cool it and it will be fine.

----------


## torque6

Haven't update the thread for a long time. These were the non XL versions of Wild caught Cardinal Tetras that I bought from Y618 previously. They came in a bag of 20-25. Never expected them to live so long though. Coming to 3 years now. A large 3FT tank does indeed provides some form of stability for them. I never had any luck with keeping them for more than 6 months in my very first 1FT tank.

Does your cardinal tetras have the same coloration as mine?

----------


## jackychun

Nice photos and nice tank bro!  :Smile:  Do you mind to share the whole tank set up as of now?  :Very Happy:

----------


## torque6

> Nice photos and nice tank bro!  Do you mind to share the whole tank set up as of now?


Thank you for the compliment.

I used to use things like Java ferns and moss, but have stopped. It's kinda mid tech now. It is also alot more work than compared to 1.5 years ago coupled with extreme hot weather. Tank currently sitting at 31°C, 24/7. No fans, no chiller.

----------


## torque6

Still not that red. Need more light I think.

----------


## BFG

> Nice photos and nice tank bro!  Do you mind to share the whole tank set up as of now?



I agree , an update is required especially a full tank shot .

----------


## torque6

Going away for 4 weeks, so added a dozen low grade cherries to the tank as dinner.





Hope the Cardinal Tetras don't eat everything at one go.

----------


## jackychun

Wow! What an awesome macro photo! <3

----------


## torque6

> Wow! What an awesome macro photo! <3


Hahaha, just a normal photo. No way I can produce better images when I am still using my Nikon D5100.

----------


## torque6

Coming to 3 years now, and I've done less than 15 water changes. Hahahah, really happy that everything still held up great despite having little to no maintenance.

Cold weather this month also means the mosses are growing better and greener.

Really love this small patch of BBA growing on my driftwood, it feels so natural.

Happy holidays everyone.

----------


## torque6

Added some Limnophila Aromatica some weeks back. No more melting and growing in submersed form.

----------


## SkinnyWhitekid

Yes! Very amazing! I must admit Im a bit jealous you make it look so easy..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## torque6

> Yes! Very amazing! I must admit Im a bit jealous you make it look so easy..
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the comment. Sorry I made it look easy but in actual fact it isn't. Compare to my other hobbies, this one that gives me the most stress.

I expect more problems when this tank hits the 4 year mark this Dec.

----------


## torque6

Might be time to upgrade the lights. Cardinals under this led looks amazing.


Photo credited to SF Mao

----------


## torque6

3 years of unkept, uncut trident, java and narrow ferns. They are intertwined into a huge bunch now. Very very messy. Hahahaha.

----------


## torque6

Chilling day for a chill tank. Good day to do water change, finally after 2 months of zero maintenance.


These Daiso threads really good, more than 3 years still didn't disintegrate.

----------


## Viper.sg

Really beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing

----------


## mdm

nice man... 

most of my cardinals never survive so long like 4 years

----------


## torque6

> Really beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing


Thank you.




> nice man... 
> 
> most of my cardinals never survive so long like 4 years


Wah, MDM very long never login already. 

Last time, I remember you keep Cambarellus patzcuarensis 'Orange' crayfish?

You got keep cardinal tetra before ah?

----------


## torque6

So I have been feeding brine shrimp for 6 months now.

This is the coloration of my Cardinal Tetras.

In honesty, it's not too fantastic.



Here is a quick start up for those who want to try.

----------


## torque6

Very fragile thin stems. Ludwigia super red mini.
But more like super brown in my tank due to low light.

----------


## jkcs

Hi Torque6, u from Singapore? If yes, what is the temperature this tank is at? Thanks

----------


## torque6

> Hi Torque6, u from Singapore? If yes, what is the temperature this tank is at? Thanks


Sg weather is hot. My this tank is around 30-31 degrees.

----------


## torque6

Updating the thread with non aquatic content unfortunately this time round.

A certain individual charsiew over at EDMW gangster threatens to "settled" with me. Ask me for contacts and so on.

So I thought it would be nice to meet up when I have free things to give to members.

Giving him this opportunity to express his 369 gangsterism at the roundabout.

----------


## torque6

This is a 4 year old setup already. 

Didn't do much water change this year. I think only 6-7 water changes.

No dosing of ferts. No chiller. No fan. Just co2. Tank temperature 31 degrees.

Hygrophila pinnatifida pearling and growing well.

----------


## mdm

> Updating the thread with non aquatic content unfortunately this time round.
> 
> A certain individual charsiew over at EDMW gangster threatens to "settled" with me. Ask me for contacts and so on.
> 
> So I thought it would be nice to meet up when I have free things to give to members.
> 
> Giving him this opportunity to express his 369 gangsterism at the roundabout.



what was it about?
anyway no need to care about these noises... many people hide behind computers be keyboard warriors only

----------

